# your views on ipam??



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

anyone here use ipam and whats your views??


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this a Pamela Anderson app? If so where can one get it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

What the hell is it?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

new peptide, mate of mine is getting in, i know nothing about it so thats why im asking


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnyg said:


> new peptide, mate of mine is getting in, i know nothing about it so thats why im asking


it is not a new peptide, it has been around for a while now it is a 3rd generation GHRP peptide, it as efficient as GHRP-6 but without the side effect of increased hunger and no cortisol/progesterone rise like GHRP-2.

the dosing is the same as GHRP-6 and that is 1mcg per kg(saturation level) you may have to use less than this if it is clinical grade (many say there's are but few are  ).....it is very good especially before bed.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

If its new im doing something right cos ive been using it for a while now, I like the fact that you cant get gyno with this one


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> it is not a new peptide, it has been around for a while now it is a 3rd generation GHRP peptide, it as efficient as GHRP-6 but without the side effect of increased hunger and no cortisol/progesterone rise like GHRP-2.
> 
> the dosing is the same as GHRP-6 and that is 1mcg per kg(saturation level) you may have to use less than this if it is clinical grade (many say there's are but few are  ).....it is very good especially before bed.


cheers bud, what else would be good to take along side it??


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> cheers bud, what else would be good to take along side it??


MODGRF129


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

I might give this a go on my next order instead of ghrp2


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

couple of interesting finding i have read lately, from blood tests indicating serum levels btw....

100mcg ghrp2 100mcg cjc w/o dac is just as effective as a larger dose of say 500mcg ghrp2/100mcg cjc....

100mcg ipam NEEDS to be taken with cjc, tests showed without and on its wn it was literally useless.....serums levels were 12 or so with 500mcg Ipam/cjc so saturation levels are much higher than ghrp2/6........

and the really good bit......

tests were done fasting 100mcg/100mcg ghrp2/cjc and it came back at 19 or so.........tests were then done 1 and a half hours after ingesting 800 calories (so in theory 40% still un-digested) and they came back 18.2 or so......

what this means.....it means we can shoot our peptides and not give a **** when we time our meals, i no longer wait 30 mins to eat, because in reality...results have proved that the levles are still elevated even when we have eaten etc etc.

One thing to note.....ghrp2/6 are active around 90mins before they fall off, Ipam hangs around for nearly 3 hours or so....but at around 12.....but you need a dosage somewhere in the region of 500mcg.

So bang for buck.....id go with ghrp2/cjc 100/100 around 4-5 times daily for great results.

I can link to the findings if anyone calls bull****, i think these are great findings and a big break through in peptide usage.

I will be utilising cjc with DAC 3 times weekly at 500mcg soon with just 4 shots of ghrp2 at 100mcg daily.....whilst the with DAC version shouldn't be used for prolonged periods, say 2 months tops....i think the trickle of gh from the bleed coupled with a nice pulse of GH will keep many lean during heavy calorie phases and build some nice muscle, I have also experimented with 50mcg of des1 30 mins or so after peptides and the fullness taken 3-4 times daily was excellent.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

There's been some talk of that thread on PM on some other threads here..

Here's the link if anyone wants to read it. http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/89886-exciting-grf1-29-ghrp-2-serum-gh-test.html

This is all getting confusing..I would order some peps from Tom, but with all this going on I'm not sure what's the best to use now..


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can someone give me a quick explanation of wtf a peptide is and what they do?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Have a read of the stickies in this forum..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim78 said:


> couple of interesting finding i have read lately, from blood tests indicating serum levels btw....
> 
> 100mcg ghrp2 100mcg cjc w/o dac is just as effective as a larger dose of say 500mcg ghrp2/100mcg cjc.....


this is incorrect, saturation dose of 1mcg per kg gives the best bang for your money doubling or tripling this will not give you double/triple the results, in saying that 2mcg per kg will give a 27% rise in results this will diminish as the GHRP dose goes up, so you will get more for a higher dose (200mcg over 100mcg) but it will only be 27%



Jim78 said:


> 100mcg ipam NEEDS to be taken with cjc, tests showed without and on its wn it was literally useless.....serums levels were 12 or so with 500mcg Ipam/cjc so saturation levels are much higher than ghrp2/6........


again this is incorrect IPAM is a GHRP so will work just as both GHRP-2 and 6 will do, GHRP-2 is more effective as it gives a stronger GH pulse but IPAM is as effective as GHRP-6, plus CJC no longer exists in its own right as CJC is a modified version of MOD GRF given the name CJC by the original company who made the modifications this company no longer exists so CJC should not either.....so the accurate name for the GHRH that should be used is Mod GRF 1-29

and the really good bit......



Jim78 said:


> tests were done fasting 100mcg/100mcg ghrp2/cjc and it came back at 19 or so.........tests were then done 1 and a half hours after ingesting 800 calories (so in theory 40% still un-digested) and they came back 18.2 or so......
> 
> what this means.....it means we can shoot our peptides and not give a **** when we time our meals, i no longer wait 30 mins to eat, because in reality...results have proved that the levles are still elevated even when we have eaten etc etc.
> 
> ...


please link to the finding but i think goonerton all ready did this, but you can eat after you take the peptides just wait 20min so the initial pulse has been released, can you let me know what time difference there was between taking the peptides and eating 800 calories please? plus food does not stop the pulse it blunts it so you would expect to see a smaller figure.....



Jim78 said:


> I will be utilising cjc with DAC 3 times weekly at 500mcg soon with just 4 shots of ghrp2 at 100mcg daily.....whilst the with DAC version shouldn't be used for prolonged periods, say 2 months tops....i think the trickle of gh from the bleed coupled with a nice pulse of GH will keep many lean during heavy calorie phases and build some nice muscle, I have also experimented with 50mcg of des1 30 mins or so after peptides and the fullness taken 3-4 times daily was excellent.


why would you want to mimic the way women release GH by using CJC with DAC?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Paul, no disrespect but alpha's findings over on professionalmuscle have actually proved a fair few of dat's theories incorrect, now i have no qualms that using it how u suggest work, what i posted is that a lot of what is taken as broscience and gospel are simply outdated, the blood serum tests prove this.

I am on my phone atm but shall return later with the link, its a very long thread, u should know better by now than to dismiss things out of hand without reading things 1st.

Btw, the aim is to find a combo of ghrp's that are bang for your buck, better than shelling out hundreds on synth GH, so please bear that in mind when i post the link...all ghrp's do the same job, but u need to take more of some to get a better/bigger pulse and ipam is longer acting than the ghrp2 and 6. Tesamorelin was deemed nearly useless, however its longer acting as we know.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I actually lol'd because all your theories are still based on Dats, finding are now around mate that have proved stuff he says wrong, only bit thats right is the saturation dosing.

Ipam is weaker than ghrp2 in the tests, so u need a higher dose just to get close to the serum level

The tests prove food does not blunt the release of gh, fasting 19.....1hr 30mins after food when u should/will have well over 40 per cent still undigested.....18.2.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim as i said i wanted to know the timings of the injection/food eaten and as i mention eating food does not stop the pulse but blunts it the figures you posted shows this to a degree as the one from food eaten is lower hence the question.

you do not need to take more of some GHRP's over others, if you can link me to the data that shows that IPAM needs to be used at a much bigger amount than both GHRP-2/6 (GHRP-2 is more effective than 6 and IPAM but saturation dose is practically the same per kg as the other 2, so can you provide me with what you feel is the saturation dose for each GHRP per kg please as i am interested in what you say concerning IPAM. i would also like to see the data that shows IPAM is useless without a GHRH that would be great thanks

i read and then trial on my self and what i know is that IPAM is as effective as GHRP-6 but with no side effects, now i know of this guy over on PM and from what Goonerton tells me he knows his stuff but (and i am sure he will agree) one serum test on one individual does not prove as fact.....just as a study carried out on 10 people cannot be generalized......but i am open to read the data (studies) that you are quoting from concerning saturation dose and IPAM with a GHRH.

My knowledge on peptides is very influenced by what Dat has written and the theories o the studies he has posted but that is how we all learn you laughing out load about this makes no sense as i am sure your knowledge has been influenced by others?? i am open about where my knowledge comes from i believe Dat is a very knowledgeable person but every theory is up for debate as time goes by new data is found, just like when the thinking was that the GHRH to use was CJC1295 with DAC that was found to be flawed due to the constant bleed of GH that gives very little output when compare to pulsation that you get from MOD GRF 1-29(CJC1295 wo DAC) so was found not to be as effective. there is a chart on DAT's site to show the comparison between...(Chart Attached Below)

CJC1295 with DAC vs Growth Hormone vs GHRP/Mod GRF 1-29 this is a good chart to look at as it gives the pulse peak etc to hours.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim78 said:


> I actually lol'd because all your theories are still based on Dats, finding are now around mate that have proved stuff he says wrong, only bit thats right is the saturation dosing.
> 
> Ipam is weaker than ghrp2 in the tests, so u need a higher dose just to get close to the serum level
> 
> The tests prove food does not blunt the release of gh, fasting 19.....1hr 30mins after food when u should/will have well over 40 per cent still undigested.....18.2.......


so the food bit......am i reading this correct? (and i may not be) he took peptides after a fast and it came back at 19 then he took peptides 90min after food and it came back at 18.2?? am i reading that correct


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> I actually lol'd because all your theories are still based on Dats, finding are now around mate that have proved stuff he says wrong, only bit thats right is the saturation dosing.
> 
> Ipam is weaker than ghrp2 in the tests, so u need a higher dose just to get close to the serum level
> 
> The tests prove food does not blunt the release of gh, fasting 19.....1hr 30mins after food when u should/will have well over 40 per cent still undigested.....18.2.......


Don't think his blood tests made it as clear cut as that, the Ipam didn't create as large a spike as the GHRP but the ipam spiked GH for quite a bit longer , if i remember rightly his blood tests showed that his GH was still elevated 2hrs after shot...would that be considered a 'bleed'?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> Don't think his blood tests made it as clear cut as that, the Ipam didn't create as large a spike as the GHRP but the ipam spiked GH for quite a bit longer , if i remember rightly his blood tests showed that his GH was still elevated 2hrs after shot...would that be considered a 'bleed'?


i would not consider that a bleed i would still consider hat a pulse, from the chart i posted above 100mcg of GHRP/GHRH peaked at 30min then trailed off over the next few hours (3 i think) so it would be still elevated for me a bleed would be most of the day as the synthetic 7.5iu shot shows in the chart?? i could be wrong though


----------

